# Associated Signs and Symptoms...HPI



## brianbenny (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a question under Associated signs and symptoms for HPI....Can ve count  negative findings as associated signs and symptoms for HPI. For e.g No nausea and vomiting. Kindly let me  know and also let me know if there is any reference material for the same.

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!!!

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Jagadish (Dec 22, 2009)

The following is from CPT assistant April 1996 / Volume 6, Issue 04. According to this we can take pertinent negatives as HPI elements under Associated Signs and Symptoms.

Generalized symptoms, such as chills and/or fever (and its levels) headaches, overall weakness, or exhaustion are often relevant. A clinician may ask patients directly about "pertinent positives and negatives," such as the presence of bloody or tarry stools associated with changing bowel habits. 


This is also confirmed in "Emergency Department Services" Webinar dated
December 11, 2008 by Highmark Medicare Services. Pages 13-14 of https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/calendar/partb/pdf/2008-12-11-webinar-handouts.pdf


----------

